# Time to trim



## Grmblz (11/9/20)

Can't believe we're only into the second week of spring, and I have to cut the early growth.
Check your hop gardens people, you may be surprised.


----------



## clickeral (11/9/20)

I need to do some weeding, a couple of mine have started, the one thats going well is the Otways wild goldings I got from a member on here and its the 2nd year for me 

The other one is a Super Alpha/Dr Rudi that is I think on its 4th year (first year out of pots) have quite a few in the ground and on year 1 









Target. Challenger, Super Alpha, Goldings, Mt Hood, Otways wild goldings, Saaz, Tettnang, Hallettau, Hersbucker, Vienna gold. Cascade and Chinnook

My original hop pots which had moved a few times the only one to survive was the Super Alpha  to much water and they all rotted (were in pots) So I no longer have Pride of Ringwood


----------

